
Strategies and Requirements for a fresher to start his career in comp science - kawadhiya21
http://codeoldschool.blogspot.com/2017/04/strategies-and-requirements-for-fresher.html
======
Safety1stClyde
> Resume with absolutely grammatical or spelling errors - These are the most
> common mistakes and cost the opportunity straightaway. Companies not only
> want intelligent people but also one who can easily communicate.
> Communication is the key in large corporates.

To clarify, are "absolutely grammatical errors" errors which are purely
grammatical in nature, or errors which are grammatical and yet errors
nonetheless?

~~~
kawadhiya21
My bad. Rectified on the blog.

